# Royal Wedding escort soldier thrown from horse!



## LazyS (29 April 2011)

Escort soldier thrown from horse

"A member of the Household Cavalry was thrown from his horse after the wedding service

One of the mounted soldiers accompanying Prince William and Kate Middleton to Buckingham Palace after the wedding service was thrown off his horse.

Television viewers around the world saw the animal bolting past the open-top carriage carrying the newly-married couple away from Westminster Abbey and to their receptions at the palace.

Kate and William were accompanied by soldiers on horseback from the Household Cavalry Mounted Regiment forming a Captain's Escort.

The black horse threw its rider shortly after the royal procession left the abbey and galloped past the carriage as it passed the entrance to Downing Street."

I do hope the horse was OK and that no-one got hurt.
I had a quick peak at the highlights (as went for a nice quiet hack this morning) and was only thinking how fantastic the horses were behaving before I read this on Google News.


----------



## dominobrown (29 April 2011)

I saw that lol, I think one of the other mounted soldiers caught it though.


----------



## JoG (29 April 2011)

One of the other threads about this has the link to a news item to show that the horse fell over.....


----------



## HashRouge (29 April 2011)

Yep, horse fell over - it apparently slipped on the tarmac. Complete accident from the sounds of it. It got loose when the rider was trying to remount, I think it was spooked by the crowds and the fall:
http://abcnews.go.com/International...-royal-wedding-fallen-horse/story?id=13481326


----------



## Cavblacks (30 April 2011)

Horse and rider absolutley fine - dented pride of course!!


----------



## skewbald_again (30 April 2011)

Cavblacks said:



			Horse and rider absolutley fine - dented pride of course!!
		
Click to expand...

and never going to be allowed to forget it?!


----------



## Cavblacks (30 April 2011)

Definatley not!!!!! Haha
Poor chap, they each worked crazy hours on their kit and his will be in a horrible state now!


----------



## quirky (30 April 2011)

Cavblacks - Is it right that the horse made its way back to the stables?


----------



## Cavblacks (30 April 2011)

No I will have the full story when I see some of the chaps later but from what I was told he was led back by another rider - if I'm told otherwise I will correct myself


----------



## quirky (30 April 2011)

Ah ok, it said in the paper today that he made his own way home. 
I was like "Aww, clever horse" .


----------



## Cavblacks (30 April 2011)

Haha wouldn't suprise me if he had actually! They're like homing pigeons!!!


----------



## dingle12 (30 April 2011)

I was told it went back in the horse ambulance and was fine.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 April 2011)

Doubtless the rider will be charged.  Quite right too,  abandoning your post wont do! 

Alec.


----------



## Cavblacks (30 April 2011)

Just been told the horse made it to horse guards parade and was caught there!


----------



## millhouse (1 May 2011)

Just glad they are alright.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 May 2011)

I remember seeing a horse ambulance but the commentator didn't remark on it, so assumed it had been 'scrambled' just in case.

Wondered if the large amounts of sand out side the palace was to prevent slippages, obviously they couldn't cover the whole route, but nice to know they suffer from shiny roads like the rest of us, although wouldn't wish a fall on any one.


----------



## EAST KENT (1 May 2011)

Surely they use road nails or studs??


----------



## samiracle (2 May 2011)

if they had easyboots on they wouldn't slip 

tarmac + metal shoes :-(


----------



## EAST KENT (3 May 2011)

Pink ones with sequins?


----------



## Circe (3 May 2011)

Is it bad to admit that i only watched the wedding to see the horses ? Lol. 
Kx


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (3 May 2011)

Circe me too!!!


----------



## Polotone (3 May 2011)

thanks for this I waswondering what had happened


----------



## Countrygirl (3 May 2011)

Hope the jockey managed to buy the customery round of drinks when they got back!!
Glad both got home safely could have been an awful lot worse.


----------



## Naryafluffy (3 May 2011)

I had actually heard there was 2 of them had came off, one made it's own way back and the other was caught by one of the military police, I haven't been able to find anything to back up that there were 2 different incidents.
Think the horses were all brilliant!!!


----------



## Katikins (3 May 2011)

Glad both horse and rider were OK (though I do not envy the rider having to sort out his gear now!!).  However, one thing that ALWAYS annoys me in the media is this:




			flawless until a horse spooked by the crowds *threw* its rider and bolted
		
Click to expand...

No... the horse did now THROW his rider. He slipped and the rider fell off.  I think it was drummed into me from an early age that it is very rare for a horse to throw its rider, most of the time its us that fall off.

Total tangent there, don't mind me!


----------

